# Nikon D800 + Nikon SB-28 speed light



## Knik (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All,
I recently purchased the Nikon D800. Is there any reason that my Nikon SB-28 SpeedLight cannot be used or should not be used (e.g. harm to the camera) with the new D800? If it can be used, should I expect it to completely function as it would using the conventional film camera?

Thanks
Kink


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 28, 2012)

It will work as a manual flash


----------



## lonewolfsx (Oct 29, 2012)

It should work totally fine, but I think those are "D-TTL" instead of the new "i-TTL" system so TTL won't work. So as Mach0 says, it'll only function as a manual flash. The slave modes should still work fine as well, and it definitely won't do any damage to your camera.

I almost bought a pair of SB-28's when I get my D800, but I went with YN-560 II's since I figured they'd be all manual anyway. I don't really see that as a disadvantage, as 99% of the time I use flashes on manual anyway as I'm setting up lighting or bouncing off of a ceiling during events which wouldn't be a TTL function anyway. That's why I went with a couple of cheap flashes instead of a single SB-900 as I had originally planned.

Since you already have an SB-28, for sure put it to use. It'll perform perfectly normal on your D800.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 29, 2012)

lonewolfsx said:
			
		

> It should work totally fine, but I think those are "D-TTL" instead of the new "i-TTL" system so TTL won't work. So as Mach0 says, it'll only function as a manual flash. The slave modes should still work fine as well, and it definitely won't do any damage to your camera.
> 
> I almost bought a pair of SB-28's when I get my D800, but I went with YN-560 II's since I figured they'd be all manual anyway. I don't really see that as a disadvantage, as 99% of the time I use flashes on manual anyway as I'm setting up lighting or bouncing off of a ceiling during events which wouldn't be a TTL function anyway. That's why I went with a couple of cheap flashes instead of a single SB-900 as I had originally planned.
> 
> Since you already have an SB-28, for sure put it to use. It'll perform perfectly normal on your D800.



Sb28dx has a slave mode. The regular 28 doesn't.


----------

